
West 'ignored Russian offer in 2012 to have Syria's Assad step aside' - angelozehr
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/sep/15/west-ignored-russian-offer-in-2012-to-have-syrias-assad-step-aside
======
dang
Please do not post ordinary political stories to Hacker News. There needs to
be something unusually interesting about them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

